# أستفسار عن التدريب فى شركة مصر للطيران



## مصطفى محمود 88 (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندى أستفسار عن التدريب فى شركة مصر للطيران 

أنا طالب فى هندسة القوى الميكانيكية بالمطرية جامعة حلوان

وكنت عايز أتدرب فى مصر للطيران (صيانة الطائرات ومُحركاتها وكده) 

فعرفت أنى أقدم فى شركة مصر للطيران للصيانة والأعمال الفنية. 

فهل فعلا دى اللى مُختصة بصيانة الطائرات وكده ولا شركة أخرى ، وأية نظام التدريب فيها ؟؟ وهل هو صعب ولا سهل (أنى أتقبل يعنى)

وشكرا مُقدما على الرد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 أبريل 2009)

بص يا سيدى

اولا مصر للطيران تقريبا شركة الطيران الوحيدة اللى فى مصر اللى بتقبل المتدربين بدون وسايط

ثانيا التدريب بيبقى مدتة اسبوعين او شهر على حسب عدد المتدربين و بيبقى فى المهبط فى مطار القاهرة الجوى

ثالثا بتدفع 50 او 100 جنية مش فاكر مع جواب الترشيح من الكلية و بتتقبل 

رابعا تقريبا وقت التقديم عدا خلاص

خامسا و اخيرا التدريب كويس و مفيد خاصة لطلاب ميك باور لانك بتشوف المحركات و الهياكل متفككة تماما

بس اسأل و ربنا يوفقك انشاء الله


----------



## احمد 25 (16 أبريل 2009)

بالنسبة للتدريب فى مصر للطيران وشروطه بالتفصيل فالأفضل ان تتوجه الى قطاع التدريب بمصر للطيران وهناك ستجد ما يفيدك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (17 أبريل 2009)

*
اصبتم اخوني 

بــأرك الله فيكـم و لكــم 

و بالتوفيق لك اخي / مصطفي محمـود ​*​


----------



## eng.moamen (31 مايو 2010)

انا طالب بالاكادمية البحرية وعندى بحث عن (تبادل البيانات الكترونيا ) ممكن تزودونى بالبيانات اللى ممكن اللى 
الشركة بتستخدموا فى الموضوع ده

حسام


----------

